# Technical interview by TRA



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi
I am applying to get my skill assessed by the TRA and my occupation is CHEF which requires that I undergo a technical interview. I want to know if any one has gone through this process or have any knowledge and if it could be shared it will be of great help.
Thanks


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Is your authority is tra or vetassess?


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

danielm said:


> Is your authority is tra or vetassess?


Hi danieim
Yes my authority is vetassess


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Well. I was attend the interview last year by vetassess .It was take about one hour video conferencing . Most of the question are based on your profession .I had some syllabus that they were given to me . No need to fear , they are so friendly and they were asked me basic question and if stuck in any question and they will help .


----------



## navjot17 (Aug 18, 2014)

My technical interview is coming
Up soon, stay in touch and maybe we can help each other..
I have no clues regarding the questions. Danielm can you please share some 
of the questions you remember. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## navjot17 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Technical interview*



danielm said:


> Well. I was attend the interview last year by vetassess .It was take about one hour video conferencing . Most of the question are based on your profession .I had some syllabus that they were given to me . No need to fear , they are so friendly and they were asked me basic question and if stuck in any question and they will help .


Daniel can you please share the questions you remember..


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry . My trade is differ with you.


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

navjot17 said:


> My technical interview is coming
> Up soon, stay in touch and maybe we can help each other..
> I have no clues regarding the questions. Danielm can you please share some
> of the questions you remember. Any help is appreciated.


Hi Nivjot
If your technical interview is over it would be great if can share the details as mine may be scheduled any time.
Thanks


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

Raviinc said:


> Hi Nivjot
> If your technical interview is over it would be great if can share the details as mine may be scheduled any time.
> Thanks


Hi Novjot
Just a reminder. If you have completed your technical interview please share the info.
Thanks


----------



## rash_inn (Dec 21, 2014)

hi raviinc my husband is a chef. and in process of applying for skill assessment through vetassess. I want to ask you all how many weeks in total they took for Your skill assessment?


----------



## Gurwinder41 (Apr 2, 2016)

Can anyone help I m going to apply for skill assessment ..my previous skill assesment is already expired was done in back 2009..I have heard need to go through technical interview ..what type of questions they will ask ..


----------



## anoopkv007 (May 17, 2017)

*skilled migration, technical interview*

anyone know about the technical interview of mechanic skilled migration, please help me to what question they are asking ...


----------



## Harsimran singh (Jul 31, 2020)

danielm said:


> Well. I was attend the interview last year by vetassess .It was take about one hour video conferencing . Most of the question are based on your profession .I had some syllabus that they were given to me . No need to fear , they are so friendly and they were asked me basic question and if stuck in any question and they will help .


Can you guide me please as I have an interview on 2 March and my occupation is general electrician 341111? Please guide if you done the same. Thanks.


----------



## NLNPR (9 mo ago)

Harsimran singh said:


> Can you guide me please as I have an interview on 2 March and my occupation is general electrician 341111? Please guide if you done the same. Thanks.


Hi Harsimran
What happened on your interview held on 2nd March?
What questions did they ask ?
Please help me. I will have the same interview in the near future (Electrician- General 341111)


----------

